
Apple's product design philosophy is getting diluted - khitchdee
http://nextbigwhat.com/forum/discussion/1677/apples-product-design-philosophy-is-getting-diluted#Item_3
======
garrettlarson
> Apple has transitioned from a small company with a narrow focus to a really
> big company with a much broader focus... Amazon, it seems, is more true to
> their brand.

Exactly. Amazon has always been regarded as a focused webhosting/video
streaming/grocery/general store/digital device company. It's not like they
started out as a bookstore or something.

------
brianlynn11
Before the iPad and iPad mini, they had the iPod, iPod Nano, iPod Shuffle,
iPod Touch, and then the iPhone that could do everything that the iPod Touch
does. Guess what? They all still exist today.

~~~
khitchdee
So they have a recent history of starting with an iconic product and then
diversifying product offerings from there. I guess that does give their
customers greater choice (which is not always a good thing) but it also
complicates their production process. Since they're used to doing this, the
iPad mini as a diversification of the iPad is easy for them to digest. I still
get the feeling they're confusing their customers and complicating their jobs.
Signs of a big company.

------
sneak
Holy wow this is dumb.

------
newman314
Wrong.

I much prefer the mini form factor. Different things for different folks as
long as they sell. And the mini has sold quite well.

Now if you want to talk about sales cannibalization...

~~~
khitchdee
Just because you can sell a product in large numbers doesn't mean you should
make it! I'm looking at this in terms of how it effects their brand's image in
the long run. If they stuck with a simpler product suite, I think that would
be in better conformance with their brand.

~~~
newman314
Guess we just have to agree to disagree

